# Skin lump - help?!



## jessica-01 (Dec 21, 2010)

Can anyone help me?!? I've found a tiny lump to the right side of the base of the spine on my 6 year old Maltese and am waiting for results. 
I've uploaded a photo, (ignore the pink pen markings which is to help me find it as its so are to see under all her hair!) 
The lump is on the outside of the skin and very flat. It's the same colour as her skin. In January 2015 she had an epidermal cyst on the other side of her spine and this was removed and tested. The vet says it's definitely not a cyst this time.
I have to wait another 3 days or so for the sample results and am going out of my mind with worry?
Does this look like anything anyone has seen before? 
Thank you!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

As my many dogs got older they developed those little bumps...I too have some lumps and bumps. It is wise to have it checked out, but I really don't think you have anything to worry about...honest I don't. Personally, I would not let the vet remove them. That looks like a skin tag, not a cancerous tumor.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee has these little "warts" all over her. I had them removed once when they were close to her eyes. They removed all of them but the vet said they would grow back and they did. I have left them alone after that. They are pretty harmless.


----------



## jessica-01 (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh gosh, really Deborah and Sylie? Thank you! That has helped me calm down a little. I honestly don't know how I'm going to get through the next few days waiting, but it's very reassuring to hear your words. Thank you again! Your dogs are so beautiful, btw! X


----------

